# 2013 MLB Postseason



## Robby the Robot (Oct 8, 2013)

Kind of late, but might as well start this now.

So the Dodgers just won against the Braves. The faces of the Braves, disappoint and just stunned. I've been a fan of the Dodgers since they came out of nowhere in the NL race after being 7 games back.

That go ahead double in the 8th by Puig, which he almost didn't make, I think was part one of the difference maker late in the game. Obviously that home run by Uribe put them ahead.


So who do you guys think wins it all?


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Oct 16, 2013)

At this point I have a bad feeling St. Louis is going to make it to the World Series unless the dodgers pull out some kickass baseball playing from their ass who knows (that's what I'm hoping for) between Detroit and Boston I hope boston takes that series and they go to the WS. Ideally I'd like it to be the Dodgers and Boston against each other in the WS (dodgers taking it of course) but like I said earlier it might be St. Louis going there in which case I'd root for Boston.


----------



## zappatton2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Go Dodgers all the way!! My Dad is a life-long Dodgers die-hard, and since the Expos left, LA has been my favourite NL team. I really think they can pull out the next two games, here's hoping...


----------



## 5150time (Oct 19, 2013)

zappatton2 said:


> Go Dodgers all the way!! My Dad is a life-long Dodgers die-hard, and since the Expos left, LA has been my favourite NL team. I really think they can pull out the next two games, here's hoping...



Looks like hoping wasn't enough. 9-0...no one saw that coming. I was all against LA after beating Atlanta - I'm still sentimental for the Maddux/Glavine/Smoltz days.

My money's on Boston, if nothing else, simply to prove how dramatic an effect positive organizational culture can be. And those beards are ridiculous.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 20, 2013)

5150time said:


> Looks like hoping wasn't enough. 9-0...no one saw that coming. I was all against LA after beating Atlanta - I'm still sentimental for the Maddux/Glavine/Smoltz days.
> 
> My money's on Boston, if nothing else, simply to prove how dramatic an effect positive organizational culture can be. And those beards are ridiculous.



I started getting back into baseball last year, after like 5 years of not being into it. Man, Boston really made a 180. From one of the worst teams to pretty much the top. And I think they are borrowing the beards from hockey


----------



## 5150time (Oct 20, 2013)

I wasn't into it again until a couple years ago after not having a TV for 7 years - it was reassuring to see that Toronto didn't change any over that time 

I'm glad to see Boston off to the World Series. They've earned it. I jumped around like an idiot once Victorino hit it out.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 20, 2013)

5150time said:


> I wasn't into it again until a couple years ago after not having a TV for 7 years - it was reassuring to see that Toronto didn't change any over that time
> 
> I'm glad to see Boston off to the World Series. They've earned it. I jumped around like an idiot once Victorino hit it out.



i didn't watch the game. Was too busy watching the Bruins kick the shit out of Tampa Bay, then cooking dinner.


----------



## ridner (Oct 21, 2013)

sure wish The Detroit Tigers had made it to The World Series. The ALCS against The Boston Red Sox was a good series. We made it to the WS in 2012 - can't get there every year!


----------



## Dalcan (Oct 21, 2013)

Leland just announced he is going to step down


----------



## ridner (Oct 21, 2013)

that makes me sad - I really like him!


----------



## Sofos (Oct 27, 2013)

They made that tag, what a load of crap.


----------



## 5150time (Oct 27, 2013)

It's not the tag - it's the fact that Allen Craig tripped over the 3rd baseman. That's what caused the obstruction call, I guess.

I don't like it. In the moment, I'm sure Middlebrooks was just trying to get back up and it all happened by accident. Craig could've jumped over him, and he didn't even realize there was a call coming - that makes it all the more disappointing. I think the call was right based on the rules - it's just unfortunate that it played out that way. As someone cheering for Boston, I was hoping they'd put up more of a fight over it.

Either way, it's a rare way for a game to end. It reminds me of the controversy in Atlanta last year.


----------



## MFB (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't doubt Middlebrooks was trying to get up, but if you looks at how he kicks his legs back up, it's total horseshit and looks like a legitimate tripping attempt; on top of the fact that he was in the way of the runner to begin with. I don't care what any Bostonians say, if it was us in the same position, we'd want the call in our favor as well and that's the end of it.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 30, 2013)

SOX WIN IT! 6-1!


----------



## 5150time (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes sir. It must be loud out there - definitely wish I could be there for it. Happy mobs are the best kind of mobs. Get out there and enjoy it!


----------

